# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمهات المؤمنين

## أم أروى المكية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
نسوق إن شاء الله تعالى وقائع زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسائه حسب ترتيب تزويجه إياهن كما ذكره الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 113 ) .
وهن على الترتيب " خديجة ـــ سودة ـــ عائشة ـــ حفصة ـــ أم سلمة ـــ زينب ـــ أم حبيبة ـــ جويرية ـــ صفية ـــ ميمونة " .
وحري بنا أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نتتبع سيرته العطرة في كل شئ ونعلمه لأبنائنا وبناتنا حتى يصبح القدوة في حياتهم ونرسخ ذلك في نفوسهم منذ الصغر .
أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا ويجعله خالصاً لوجهه تعالى .
نبدأ وبالله التوفيق .
زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها :
قال البيهقي رحمه الله في السنن الكبرى (7 / 129 ) .
أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ، أنبأ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ، ثنا عَيَّاشٌ السُّكَّرِيُّ، ثنا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ، ثنا حَمَّادٌ، عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ أَبِي عَمَّارٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا فِيمَا يَحْسِبُ حَمَّادٌ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَكَرَ خَدِيجَةَ بِنْتَ خُوَيْلِدٍ، وَكَانَ أَبُوهَا يَرْغَبُ عَنْ أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهُ، فَصَنَعَتْ طَعَامًا وَشَرَابًا، فَدَعَتْ أَبَاهَا وَنَفَرًا مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، فَطَعِمُوا وَشَرِبُوا حَتَّى ثَمِلُوا، فَقَالَتْ خَدِيجَةُ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا لِأَبِيهَا: إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا يَخْطُبُنِي، فَزَوِّجْهُ، فَزَوَّجَهَا إِيَّاهُ، فَخَلَّقَتْهُ وَأَلْبَسَتْهُ حُلَّةً، وَكَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ بِالْآبَاءِ إِذَا زَوَّجُوا بَنَاتَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا سُرِّيَ عَنْهُ السُّكْرُ نَظَرَ، فَإِذَا هُوَ مُخَلَّقٌ عَلَيْهِ حُلَّةٌ، فَقَالَ مَا شَأْنِي؟ قَالَتْ: زَوَّجْتَنِي مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا أُزَوِّجُ يَتِيمَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ؟ فَقَالَ: لَا لَعَمْرِي، فَقَالَتْ خَدِيجَةُ: أَمَا تَسْتَحِي تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُسَفِّهَ نَفْسَكَ عِنْدَ قُرَيْشٍ تُخْبِرُ النَّاسَ أَنَّكَ كُنْتَ سَكْرَانَ، فَلَمْ تَزَلْ بِهِ حَتَّى أَقَرَّ .
وأبو الحسن بن عبدان هو علي بن أحمد بن عبدان وهو ثقة وترجمته في " تاريخ بغداد "
وباقي رجال الإسناد كلهم ثقات .
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسودة وعائشة رضي الله عنهما :
قال الإ مام أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده (6 / 210 ) :
حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا محمد بن بشر قال حدثنا محمد بن عمرو قال ثنا أبو سلمة ويحيى قالا : لما هلكت خديجة جاءت خولة بنت حكيم امرأة عثمان بن مظعون قالت يا رسول الله ألا تزوج قال من قالت إن شئت بكرا وإن شئت ثيبا قال فمن البكر قالت ابنة أحب خلق الله عز و جل إليك عائشة بنت أبي بكر قال ومن الثيب قالت سودة ابنة زمعة قد آمنت بك واتبعتك على ما تقول قال فاذهبي فاذكريهما علي فدخلت بيت أبي بكر فقالت يا أم رومان ماذا أدخل الله عز و جل عليكم من الخير والبركة قالت وما ذاك قالت أرسلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أخطب عليه عائشة قالت انتظري أبا بكر حتى يأتي فجاء أبو بكر فقالت يا أبا بكر ماذا أدخل الله عليكم من الخير والبركة قال وما ذاك قالت أرسلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أخطب عليه عائشة قال وهل تصلح له إنما هي ابنة أخيه فرجعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فذكرت له ذلك قال ارجعي إليه فقولي له أنا أخوك وأنت أخي في الإسلام وابنتك تصلح لي فرجعت فذكرت ذلك له قال انتظري وخرج قالت أم رومان ان مطعم بن عدى قد كان ذكرها على ابنه فوالله ما وعد وعدا قط فأخلفه لأبي بكر فدخل أبو بكر على مطعم بن عدى وعنده امرأته أم الفتى فقالت يا بن أبي قحافة لعلك مصب صاحبنا مدخله في دينك الذي أنت عليه أن تزوج إليك قال أبو بكر للمطعم بن عدى أقول هذه تقول إنها تقول ذلك فخرج من عنده وقد أذهب الله عز و جل ما كان في نفسه من عدته التي وعده فرجع فقال لخولة أدعي لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فدعته فزوجها إياه وعائشة يومئذ بنت ست سنين ثم خرجت فدخلت على سودة بنت زمعة فقالت ماذا أدخل الله عز و جل عليك من الخير والبركة قالت وما ذاك قالت أرسلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أخطبك عليه قالت وددت أدخلي إلى أبي فاذكري ذاك له وكان شيخا كبيرا قد أدركه السن قد تخلف عن الحج فدخلت عليه فحيته بتحية الجاهلية فقال من هذه فقالت خولة بنت حكيم قال فما شأنك قالت أرسلني محمد بن عبد الله أخطب عليه سودة قال كفء كريم ماذا تقول صاحبتك قالت تحب ذاك قال ادعها لي فدعيتها قال أي بنية إن هذه تزعم أن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب قد أرسل يخطبك وهو كفء كريم أتحبين أن أزوجك به قالت نعم قال ادعيه لي فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إليه فزوجها إياه فجاءها أخوها عبد بن زمعة من الحج فجعل يحثي في رأسه التراب فقال بعد أن أسلم لعمرك إني لسفيه يوم أحثي في رأسي التراب أن تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سودة بنت زمعة قالت عائشة فقدمنا المدينة فنزلنا في بنى الحرث بن الخزرج في السنح قالت فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فدخل بيتنا واجتمع إليه رجال من الأنصار ونساء فجاءتني أمي وإني لفي أرجوحة بين عذقين ترجح بي فأنزلتني من الأرجوحة ولي حميمة ففرقتها ومسحت وجهي بشيء من ماء ثم أقبلت تقودني حتى وقفت بي عند الباب وإني لأنهج حتى سكن من نفسي ثم دخلت بي فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم جالس على سرير في بيتنا وعنده رجال ونساء من الأنصار فأجلستني في حجره ثم قالت هؤلاء أهلك فبارك الله لك فيهم وبارك لهم فيك فوثب الرجال والنساء فخرجوا وبنى بي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في بيتنا ما نحرت على جزور ولا ذبحت على شاة حتى أرسل إلينا سعد بن عبادة بجفنة كان يرسل بها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا دار إلى نسائه وأنا يومئذ بنت تسع سنين .
تعليق شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده حسن من أجل محمد بن عمرو وهو ابن علقمة بن وقاص وقد روى له البخاري مقرونا ومسلم متابعة .
وقال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه ( 5 / 55 ) :
3894 ـــــ حَدَّثَنِي فَرْوَةُ بْنُ أَبِي المَغْرَاءِ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: «تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا بِنْتُ [ص:56] سِتِّ سِنِينَ، فَقَدِمْنَا المَدِينَةَ فَنَزَلْنَا فِي بَنِي الحَارِثِ بْنِ خَزْرَجٍ، فَوُعِكْتُ فَتَمَرَّقَ شَعَرِي، فَوَفَى جُمَيْمَةً فَأَتَتْنِي أُمِّي أُمُّ رُومَانَ، وَإِنِّي لَفِي أُرْجُوحَةٍ، وَمَعِي صَوَاحِبُ لِي، فَصَرَخَتْ بِي فَأَتَيْتُهَا، لاَ أَدْرِي مَا تُرِيدُ بِي فَأَخَذَتْ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَوْقَفَتْنِي عَلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ، وَإِنِّي لَأُنْهِجُ حَتَّى سَكَنَ بَعْضُ نَفَسِي، ثُمَّ أَخَذَتْ شَيْئًا مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمَسَحَتْ بِهِ وَجْهِي وَرَأْسِي، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَتْنِي الدَّارَ، فَإِذَا نِسْوَةٌ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ فِي البَيْتِ، فَقُلْنَ عَلَى الخَيْرِ وَالبَرَكَةِ، وَعَلَى خَيْرِ طَائِرٍ، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِنَّ، فَأَصْلَحْنَ مِنْ شَأْنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُعْنِي إِلَّا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ضُحًى، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِ، وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ»
 ش أخرجه مسلم في النكاح باب تزويج الأب البكر الصغيرة رقم 1422. (تزوجني) عقد علي عقد الزواج وكان ذلك قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين. (فوعكت) أصابني الوعك وهو الحمى. (فتمزق) تقطع وفي رواية فتمزق أي انتتف. (فوفى) كثر. (جميمة) مصغر الجمة وهي ما سقط على المنكبين من شعر الرأس. (أم رومان) كنية أم عائشة رضي الله عنها واسمها زينب بنت عامر بن عويمر رضي الله عنها. (لأنهج) أتنفس تنفسا عاليا ويغلبني التنفس من الإعياء والنهج تتابع التنفس من شدة الحركة أو فعل متعب. (خير طائر) قدمت على خير وقيل على خير حظ ونصيب. (فأصلحن من شأني) أي مشطنها وزينها. (فلم يرعني) لم يفاجئني ويقال هذا في الشيء الذي لا يتوقع فيأتي فجأة في غير زمانه ومكانه. (ضحى) ظهرا ويروى (قد ضحى) أي ظهر]
[4840، 4841، 4861، 4863، 4865]
وفيه أيضاً  
3895 ـــــ حَدَّثَنَا مُعَلًّى، حَدَّثَنَا وُهَيْبٌ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ لَهَا: " أُرِيتُكِ فِي المَنَامِ مَرَّتَيْنِ، أَرَى أَنَّكِ فِي سَرَقَةٍ مِنْ حَرِيرٍ، وَيَقُولُ: هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُكَ، فَاكْشِفْ عَنْهَا، فَإِذَا هِيَ أَنْتِ، فَأَقُولُ: إِنْ يَكُ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ يمضه "
 ش أخرجه مسلم في فضائل الصحابة باب في فضل عائشة رضي الله عنها رقم 2438. (سرقة) قطعة حرير جيد. (يمضه) ينفذه ويأمر به]
[4790، 4832، 6609، 6610]

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفصة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها :
قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه :
باب عرض الإنسان ابنته أو أخته على أهل الخير.
 5122 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ ، عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي سَالِمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ حِينَ تَأَيَّمَتْ حَفْصَةُ بِنْتُ عُمَرَ مِنْ خُنَيْسِ بْنِ حُذَافَةَ السَّهْمِيِّ ، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتُوُفِّيَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ - فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ : أَتَيْتُ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ فَعَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ حَفْصَةَ فَقَالَ : سَأَنْظُرُ فِي أَمْرِي فَلَبِثْتُ لَيَالِيَ ثُمَّ لَقِيَنِي فَقَالَ : قَدْ بَدَا لِي أَنْ لاَ أَتَزَوَّجَ يَوْمِي هَذَا قَالَ : عُمَرُ فَلَقِيتُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ فَقُلْتُ : إِنْ شِئْتَ زَوَّجْتُكَ حَفْصَةَ بِنْتَ عُمَرَ فَصَمَتَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ إِلَيَّ شَيْئًا وَكُنْتُ أَوْجَدَ عَلَيْهِ مِنِّي عَلَى عُثْمَانَ فَلَبِثْتُ لَيَالِيَ ثُمَّ خَطَبَهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَنْكَحْتُهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَقِيَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ : لَعَلَّكَ وَجَدْتَ عَلَيَّ حِينَ عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ حَفْصَةَ فَلَمْ أَرْجِعْ إِلَيْكَ شَيْئًا قَالَ : عُمَرُ قُلْتُ نَعَمْ قَالَ : أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَمْنَعْنِي أَنْ أَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكَ فِيمَا عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ إِلاَّ أَنِّي كُنْتُ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ ذَكَرَهَا فَلَمْ أَكُنْ لأُفْشِيَ سِرَّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَوْ تَرَكَهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَبِلْتُهَا .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أم سلمة رضي الله عنها .
قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه ( 3 / 37 ، 38 ) :
باب ما يقال عند المصيبة :
2165- حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ وَقُتَيْبَةُ وَابْنُ حُجْرٍ جَمِيعًا عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ - قَالَ ابْنُ أَيُّوبَ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ - أَخْبَرَنِى سَعْدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ كَثِيرِ بْنِ أَفْلَحَ عَنِ ابْنِ سَفِينَةَ عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ « مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ تُصِيبُهُ مُصِيبَةٌ فَيَقُولُ مَا أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ اللَّهُمَّ أْجُرْنِى فِى مُصِيبَتِى وَأَخْلِفْ لِى خَيْرًا مِنْهَا. إِلاَّ أَخْلَفَ اللَّهُ لَهُ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا ».
 قَالَتْ : فَلَمَّا مَاتَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ قُلْتُ أَىُّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَبِى سَلَمَةَ أَوَّلُ بَيْتٍ هَاجَرَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثُمَّ إِنِّى قُلْتُهَا فَأَخْلَفَ اللَّهُ لِى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَتْ : أَرْسَلَ إِلَىَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَاطِبَ بْنَ أَبِى بَلْتَعَةَ يَخْطُبُنِى لَهُ فَقُلْتُ : إِنَّ لِى بِنْتًا وَأَنَا غَيُورٌ. فَقَالَ « أَمَّا ابْنَتُهَا فَنَدْعُو اللَّهَ أَنْ يُغْنِيَهَا عَنْهَا وَأَدْعُو اللَّهَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ بِالْغَيْرَةِ ».

2166- وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِى شَيْبَةَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِى عُمَرُ بْنُ كَثِيرِ بْنِ أَفْلَحَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ سَفِينَةَ يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ زَوْجَ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم تَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ : « مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ تُصِيبُهُ مُصِيبَةٌ فَيَقُولُ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ اللَّهُمَّ أْجُرْنِى فِى مُصِيبَتِى وَأَخْلِفْ لِى خَيْرًا مِنْهَا إِلاَّ أَجَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِى مُصِيبَتِهِ وَأَخْلَفَ لَهُ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا ». قَالَتْ : فَلَمَّا تُوُفِّىَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ قُلْتُ كَمَا أَمَرَنِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْلَفَ اللَّهُ لِى خَيْرًا مِنْهُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

جهد مبارك
نفع الله بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زينب رضي الله عنها :
قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه ( 4 / 148، 149 ) :
باب زَوَاجِ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ وَنُزُولِ الْحِجَابِ وَإِثْبَاتِ وَلِيمَةِ الْعُرْسِ :
3575- حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمِ بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ حَدَّثَنَا بَهْزٌ ح وَحَدَّثَنِى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَافِعٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو النَّضْرِ هَاشِمُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ قَالاَ جَمِيعًا حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ وَهَذَا حَدِيثُ بَهْزٍ قَالَ : لَمَّا انْقَضَتْ عِدَّةُ زَيْنَبَ قَالَ : رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِزَيْدٍ « فَاذْكُرْهَا عَلَىَّ ». قَالَ : فَانْطَلَقَ زَيْدٌ حَتَّى أَتَاهَا وَهْىَ تُخَمِّرُ عَجِينَهَا قَالَ : فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهَا عَظُمَتْ فِى صَدْرِى حَتَّى مَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذَكَرَهَا فَوَلَّيْتُهَا ظَهْرِى وَنَكَصْتُ عَلَى عَقِبِى فَقُلْتُ : يَا زَيْنَبُ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَذْكُرُكِ ، قَالَتْ : مَا أَنَا بِصَانِعَةٍ شَيْئًا حَتَّى أُوَامِرَ رَبِّى ، فَقَامَتْ إِلَى مَسْجِدِهَا وَنَزَلَ الْقُرْآنُ وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا بِغَيْرِ إِذْنٍ قَالَ : فَقَالَ : وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَطْعَمَنَا الْخُبْزَ وَاللَّحْمَ حِينَ امْتَدَّ النَّهَارُ فَخَرَجَ النَّاسُ وَبَقِىَ رِجَالٌ يَتَحَدَّثُونَ فِى الْبَيْتِ بَعْدَ الطَّعَامِ ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَاتَّبَعْتُهُ فَجَعَلَ يَتَتَبَّعُ حُجَرَ نِسَائِهِ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِنَّ وَيَقُلْنَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ وَجَدْتَ أَهْلَكَ قَالَ : فَمَا أَدْرِى أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُهُ أَنَّ الْقَوْمَ خَرَجُوا أَوْ أَخْبَرَنِى  قَالَ : فَانْطَلَقَ حَتَّى دَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ فَذَهَبْتُ أَدْخُلُ مَعَهُ فَأَلْقَى السِّتْرَ بَيْنِى وَبَيْنَهُ وَنَزَلَ الْحِجَابُ قَالَ : وَوُعِظَ الْقَوْمُ بِمَا وُعِظُوا بِهِ. 
زَادَ ابْنُ رَافِعٍ فِى حَدِيثِهِ (لاَ تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِىِّ إِلاَّ أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ (وَاللَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِى مِنَ الْحَقِّ) . 

3576- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ الزَّهْرَانِىُّ وَأَبُو كَامِلٍ فُضَيْلُ بْنُ حُسَيْنٍ وَقُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ قَالُوا : حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ  وَهُوَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ  عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، وَفِى رِوَايَةِ أَبِى كَامِلٍ سَمِعْتُ أَنَسًا
 قَالَ : مَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَوْلَمَ عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ  وَقَالَ أَبُو كَامِلٍ عَلَى شَىْءٍ  مِنْ نِسَائِهِ مَا أَوْلَمَ عَلَى زَيْنَبَ فَإِنَّهُ ذَبَحَ شَاةً.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي أم عبد الرقيب ، أشكرك على مرورك الطيب .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكِ ، جمع سهل ومفيد .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من جويرية رضي الله عنها :
قال الحافظ بن حجر في كتابه ( الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة ) 13 / 256 :  
جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار بن حُبَيِّب بن جذيمة وهو المصطلق بن عَمرو بن ربيعة بن حارثة بن عَمرو الخُزاعيّة المصطلقية لما غزا النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم بني المصطلق غزوة المريسيع في سنة خمس أو ست وسباهم وقعت جويرية وكانت تحت مسافع بن صفوان المصطلقي في سهم ثابت بن قيس.
قال ابن إسحاق حدثني محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير، عَن عمه عُروَة بن الزبير، عَن خالته عائشة قالت : لما قسم رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم سبايا بني المصطلق وقعت جويرية في السهم لثابت بن قيس بن شماس أو لابن عم له فكاتبته على نفسها وكانت امرأة حلوة ملاحة لا يراها أحد إلا أخذت بنفسه فأتت رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم تستعينه في كتابتها قالت : عائشة فوالله ما هي إلا أن رأيتها فكرهتها وقلت يرى منها ما قد رأيت فلما دخلت على رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم قالت : يا رسول الله أنا جويرية بنت الحارث سيد قومه وقد أصابني من البلايا ما لم يخف عليك وقد كاتبت على نفسي فأعني على كتابتي فقال : أو خير من ذلك أؤدي عنك كتابتك وأتزوجك فقالت : نعم ففعل ذلك.
فبلغ الناس أنه قد تزوجها فقالوا : أصهار رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم فأرسلوا ما كان في أيديهم من بني المصطلق فلقد أعتق الله بها مِئَة أهل بيت من بني المصطلق فما أعلم امرأة أعظم بركة منها على قومها.
وأخرج ابن سعد، عَن الواقدي بسند له، عَن عائشة نحوه لكن سمي زوجها صفوان بن مالك.
ومن طريق شعبة، عَن محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة، عَن كريب، عَن ابن عباس، قال: كان اسم جويرية برة فسماها رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم جويرية

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

وفقك الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى اله عليه وسلم من صفية رضي الله عنها :
قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله  في صحيحه (2 / 1042 ) :
باب فضيلة إعتاق الأمة ثم يتزوجها .
حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى أخبرنا خالد بن عبدالله عن مطرف عن عامر عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في الذي يعتق جاريته ثم يتزوجها له أجران .
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت عن أنس قال : كنت ردف أبي طلحة يوم خيبر وقدمي تمس قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال فأتيناهم حين بزغت الشمس وقد أخرجوا مواشيهم وخرجوا بفؤسهم ومكاتلهم ومرورهم فقالوا محمد والخميس قال وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم خربت خيبر إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين قال وهزمهم الله عز و جل ووقعت في سهم دحية جارية جميلة فاشتراها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بسبعة أرؤس ثم دفعها إلى أم سليم تصنعها له وتهيئها ( قال وأحسبه قال ) وتعتد في بيتها وهي صفية بنت حيي قال وجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وليمتها التمر والأقط والسمن فحصت الأرض أفاحيص وجيء بالأنطاع فوضعت فيها وجيء بالأقط والسمن فشبع الناس قال وقال الناس لا ندري أتزوجها أم اتخذها أم ولد قالوا إن حجبها فهي امرأته وإن لم يحجبها فهي أم ولد فلما أراد أن يركب حجبها فقعدت على عجز البعير فعرفوا أنه قد تزوجها فلما دنوا من المدينة دفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ودفعنا قال فعثرت الناقة العضباء وندر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وندرت فقام فسترها وقد أشرفت النساء فقلن أبعد الله اليهودية 
 قال قلت يا أبا حمزة أوقع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟ قال إي والله لقد وقع .
شرح ( حين بزغت الشمس ) معناه عند ابتداء طلوعها ( وخرجوا بفؤسهم ومكاتلهم ومرورهم )
أما الفؤس : فجمع فأس وهو الذي يشق به الحطب ، والمكاتل :جمع مكتل وهو القفة والزنبيل ، والمرور : جمع مر بفتح الميم وهو معروف نحو المجرفة وأكبر منها يقال لها المساحي هذا هو الصحيح في معناه وحكى القاضي قولين أحدهما هذا والثاني أن المراد بالمرور هنا الحبال كانوا يصعدون بها إلى النخيل قال واحدها مر بفتح الميم وكسرها لأنه يمر حين يفتل .
( تصنعها ) أي لتحسن القيام بها وتزينها له عليه الصلاة و السلام .
( تعتد في بيتعها ) أي تستبرئ فإنها كانت مسبية يجب استبراؤها وجعلها في مدة الاستبراء في بيت أم سليم فلما انقضى الاستبراء جهزتها أم سليم وهيأتها أي زينتها وجملتها على عادة العروس .
( فحصت الأرض أفاحيص ) أي كشف التراب من أعلاها وحفرت شيئا يسيرا لتجعل الأنطاع في المحفور ويصب فيها السمن فيثبت ولا يخرج من جوانبها وأصل الفحص الكشف وفحص عن الأمر وفحص الطائر لبيضه والأفاحيص جمع أفحوص .
( عجز البعير ) عجز كل شيء مؤخره .
( فعثرت الناقة العضباء ) أي كبت وتعست والعضباء الناقة المشقوقة الأذن ولقب ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ولم تكن عضباء .
( وندر وندرت ) أي سقط وأصل الندور الخروج والانفراد ومنه كلمة نادرة أي فردة النظائر ]

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها :
قال أبو داود رحمه الله في سننه (2 / 199 ) :
باب الصداق .
حَدَّثَنَا حَجَّاجُ بْنُ أَبِى يَعْقُوبَ الثَّقَفِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا مُعَلَّى بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ حَدَّثَنَا مَعْمَرٌ عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تَحْتَ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَحْشٍ فَمَاتَ بِأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ فَزَوَّجَهَا النَّجَاشِىُّ النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَأَمْهَرَهَا عنه أَرْبَعَةَ آلاَفٍ وَبَعَثَ بِهَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مَعَ شُرَحْبِيلَ ابْنِ حَسَنَةَ. قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ حَسَنَةُ هِىَ أُمُّهُ.

حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمِ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ عَنْ يُونُسَ عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ أَنَّ النَّجَاشِىَّ زَوَّجَ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ بِنْتَ أَبِى سُفْيَانَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَلَى صَدَاقٍ أَرْبَعَةِ آلاَفِ دِرْهَمٍ وَكَتَبَ بِذَلِكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَقَبِلَ.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ميمونة بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها :
قال الطحاوي رحمه الله في كتابه ( شرح معاني الآثار ) 2 / 268 :
حَدَّثَنَا رَبِيعٌ الْمُؤَذِّنُ , قَالَ: ثنا أَسَدٌ , قَالَ: ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ , قَالَ: ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ ح  وَحَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَرْزُوقٍ قَالَ: ثنا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ هَارُونَ قَالَ: ثنا أَبِي قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ قَالَ: ثنا أَبَانُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ , وَعَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ , عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَعَطَاءٍ , عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَزَوَّجَ مَيْمُونَةَ بِنْتَ الْحَارِثِ وَهُوَ حَرَامٌ , فَأَقَامَ بِمَكَّةَ ثَلَاثًا، فَأَتَاهُ حُوَيْطِبُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعُزَّى فِي نَفَرٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، فَقَالُوا : إِنَّهُ قَدِ انْقَضَى أَجَلُكَ فَاخْرُجْ عَنَّا . فَقَالَ : وَمَا عَلَيْكُمْ لَوْ تَرَكْتُمُونِي فَعَرَّسْتُ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ , فَصَنَعْنَا لَكُمْ طَعَامًا فَحَضَرْتُمُوهُ . فَقَالُوا: لَا حَاجَةَ لَنَا فِي طَعَامِكَ , فَاخْرُجْ عَنَّا . فَخَرَجَ نَبِيُّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , وَخَرَجَ بِمَيْمُونَةَ , حَتَّى عَرَّسَ بِهَا بِسَرِفٍ "

حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ قَالَ: ثنا مُعَلَّى بْنُ أَسَدٍ قَالَ: ثنا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ , عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ , عَنْ أَبِي الضُّحَى , عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: " تَزَوَّجَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ "

----------

